# My Ponies!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a new member, just joined to tonight. And I already introduced myslef in My Community so I thought I would now intorduce my four legged companions. Now they are not really ponies but as you get to know me you will realize that I call all horses ponies...lol. 

Frist is Kita (DD Maxs Magnolia), 2001 Grey AQHA/FQHA Mare. She is my pride and joy, my baby. 










Next is Nita(Sheza Nita Dancer) 2002 Red Roan AQHA Mare.










North (Northern Sahara) 2001 Bay Roan Appendix AQHA. 










And last but not least Tana (Angles Dusty Shadow) My future Show horse, hopefully!










And this is my Hubby's Horse, Beau (WFR Lil Hancock) AQHA/FQHA Blue Roan Stallion.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they look so cute with their winter fuzzies! Welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am drooling!!!!
My dream horse is a blue roan!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's too bad you live so far away he throws that color into almost all of his foals. I've only ever bred him to solids and greys. I bred to my red roan this year and she is due to foal in about 3 weeks so we will have to wait and see what he has with another roan.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats on the baby on the way! Are you going to post pics of the baby?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i love your horses there very pretty!!!!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Where are you at? Do you ship the good stuff. We are looking for a stud for a 12 year old old time quarter horse. Shes a red dun, not sure of the color dominance as far as what the colors will be passed on.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appy Lover, I will be sure to past pictures of the bundle of joy when it is born. I'm so excited I can hardly sleep and it's still a little ways off yet...lol. I'm pretty sure I'm driving my hubby crazy so far...lol.

Buckaroo, Thank you very much. I love them too. 

Horse Crazy, I'm in Alberta (over top of Montana) and we haven't shipped yet, but I would love to see some foals of his go into the states so if you paid all the collection and shipping cost I'm sure we could work out a very reasonable stud fee. What does you mare do and what do her bloodlines consist of? He is foundation breeding, with both halter and performance bloodlines. His breeding is very hard to find in the states!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

She does nothing LOL.
She was a rescue, has a turned in front leg so eventing, reining and jumping is out.

she loves to jump though, she a big girl and besides her turned leg she is perfect. We were thinking of a Andolusian the stud fee was 600. Here is a pic of her, she's my best friends horse, 
She's the Red dun Mines the TH.
http://www.ahorse4humanity.com/images/willowchristmas08.jpg
http://www.ahorse4humanity.com/images/xmas.jpg
http://www.ahorse4humanity.com/images/christmas3.jpg


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is amazing, I'm very partial to red duns, I would love one. Your guys looks great too...do you jump?


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

She, does without people, tucks all 4 in and over clears, the highest I have seen her jump is about the hight of a 4 wheeler.

I will have to get another picture of her for you her front left leg turns in so she snot allowed to jump over 3 feet with someone on her. I am hoping this summer Storme will let me run her and jump logs and stuff.

She has a beautiful western jog though. She is a nice ride, a little bit testy, I think thats why she was sold so cheap and also living in crappy conditions is because she LOVES to buck and back up and spin, if she did not have that back leg she would be a awesome reining horse.

Her baby is the one we want to use, we want 2 1 for me and 1 for them and use them for showing. I come from a dressage side, and Storme comes from the western end of things.

Yeah if you could PM me maybe a rough price i would pass it on, I just showed her the picture of him, she like just ship the horse!! LOL.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ such cuties! My favorite is Tana.... maybe because my real name is Tanna so I dunno.... maybe I am biased.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very good taste Momo. She is conformation wise my fave as well. You have excellent taste! But I really do love all my girls I can't chose a which one I love most.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Aw, they are all so cute!!  Very nice piccies, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Horsecrazy, I will get a rough estimate from my vet within the next couple of days and let you know what it will be!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Okies sounds like a plan!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My Vet is at a conference for the next 2 days so I will let you know later!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so envious!!!!!!!Your horses are gorgeous!!!I love horses sooo much, but don't have one!!
-Sarah


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well thank you for the compliment, I'm sure your time will come!


----------

